# How to get discount on DELL laptops ?



## nick191 (Oct 28, 2012)

All those guys who know that *how to get discount on DELL laptops *? please share that in this Thread !


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 28, 2012)

Dell gives a 3% corporate discount for employees of major companies such as Infosys, TCS, GE, Tata etc. Book the order under the name of any employee in these companies- ask the Dell customer representative on phone about the companies that they cover. They just need a name and id, rest everything including shipping and billing is in the name of your choice (yours or anyone else)


----------

